
Bill Gates: I'll rid the world of spam (2004) - donatj
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2004/jan/25/billgates.spam
======
bediger4000
"But he confirmed that Microsoft is investigating three different solutions to
rid inboxes from the clutter of unsolicited bulk emails. Although he did not
give any details, Gates's pledge - that he would rid the world of spam within
two years - will be welcomed by computer users."

Do we know what any of these 3 different solutions were? Or did it just amount
to "use Exchange and let Microsoft sort it out"?

